# Montan wax



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm looking for some Montan wax but cannot seem to find any! Wheres the best place, if any? 

I've tried google search but nothing has come up trumps yet.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Montan wax is actually unicorn droppings.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Its a by-product from a certain type of coal from memory. Mainly mined/found in Germany. No idea what the benefits of it are though.....darkening properties perhaps.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some Montan wax but cannot seem to find any! Wheres the best place, if any?
> 
> I've tried google search but nothing has come up trumps yet.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Doing another brew mate


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, been reading up on it. Its from coal, you can get it bleached too. There is a few types of montan wax available. I've found a uk supplier, but min order is 10kg!!


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure of rules re URLs but Google poth hills. They supply Montana wax.. If you do create anything with it rember who pointed you to the supplier ;-) in all seriousness I just googled montax wax supplier and they were top of the list so there may be better out there


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Further to above there is a thread in homebrew called supplier of Montana wax but can't copy and paste from here.

Edit, its in was sealant and paint protection, thread number 246785


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, they are the suppliers I emailed. 10kg min order though. 

Group buy!?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive got some happy to send you some


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Really Dan? That would be super if you don't mind? Where did you manage to get it?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

All I know is that HD Poxy Sealant claims to have Montan wax in it. Never heard of it otherwise.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Usually waxes for dark colors contain Montan oil or wax; like DDJ Purple Haze, Blackfire Blackice, Zymöl a.o.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooohh dunno if I can reveal. Its refind montan wax. Im in the unit monday so ill get some sorted for you.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

If anyone finds montan oil let me know


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure if naturaloilsuk.com will sell it but they do the wax in 1kg bags and have an extensive list of oils....


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> If anyone finds montan oil let me know


Good luck with that one lol...


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Obsession Wax said:


> Good luck with that one lol...


Lol I know Jay couldnt resist.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Play on words Dan - if you melt Montan wax, does it's consistency therefore not turn to an 'oil' - daaa laaaa solved :thumb:

Same as the 'rare' golden carnauba oil.

lol.


----------

